# Great first 3 weeks



## tebigcountry (Nov 23, 2015)

Opening weekend


----------



## tebigcountry (Nov 23, 2015)

Opening weekend


----------



## tebigcountry (Nov 23, 2015)

Opening weekend


----------



## tebigcountry (Nov 23, 2015)

Opening weekend


----------



## tebigcountry (Nov 23, 2015)

Second and third week


----------



## tebigcountry (Nov 23, 2015)

Second and third week


----------



## tebigcountry (Nov 23, 2015)

Second and third week


----------



## tebigcountry (Nov 23, 2015)

Second and third week


----------



## tebigcountry (Nov 23, 2015)

Second and third week


----------



## Brushcreek (Nov 24, 2015)

Good stuff... Can't wait to get back in the marsh. You can't beat catching redfish and sea trout and killing limits of ducks all in one day and one place


----------



## flatsmaster (Nov 24, 2015)

Nice hunts ..... looks like u guys are having a blast ... lots of ducks and lots of smiles ... thats what its all about


----------



## tebigcountry (Nov 24, 2015)

Brushcreek said:


> Good stuff... Can't wait to get back in the marsh. You can't beat catching redfish and sea trout and killing limits of ducks all in one day and one place



You need to put in for more vacation time!!

Glad y'all had a blast......we will do it again soon.....I'll be thinking about yah this weekend.


----------



## tebigcountry (Nov 24, 2015)

flatsmaster said:


> Nice hunts ..... looks like u guys are having a blast ... lots of ducks and lots of smiles ... thats what its all about



Thanks my man.......I truly am blessed.


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 24, 2015)

Man You be takin some pics don't you??  These were from the same area same times. I have only taken a few pics so far.    See if this works with three at one time.


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 24, 2015)

Only two loaded.  HMMM got another from the same phone that wont load???  That IPhone takes good pics compared to mine.


----------



## tebigcountry (Nov 24, 2015)

Yeah......I can't get but one pic to upload at a time.....I phone takes some good pics.....that nasty ole bull was a pig....

Hopefully the birds will be in our usuall spots.....it's nice not having to go down......I'll see you Thursday night.


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanksgiving


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanksgiving 2


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 29, 2015)

Still can only load two.


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Nov 30, 2015)

Hey, I recognize them canes!  Killed about a million ducks, and caught about 4 million redfish around them in Venice with Mike Frenette.  

You out of Cypress Cove or Venice Marina?


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 30, 2015)

we have used both marinas in the past.


----------



## tebigcountry (Dec 1, 2015)

I can't decide which pics I like best.....the ducks or the groceries.......good job on both!!!


----------



## tebigcountry (Dec 1, 2015)

Fourth week......11/27/15


----------



## tebigcountry (Dec 1, 2015)

Fourth week.....11/27/15


----------



## tebigcountry (Dec 1, 2015)

Fourth week.....11/27/15


----------



## tebigcountry (Dec 1, 2015)

Fourth week.......11/28/15


----------



## tebigcountry (Dec 1, 2015)

Fourth week.....11/28/15


----------



## tebigcountry (Dec 1, 2015)

Fourth week......11/28/15


----------



## tebigcountry (Dec 1, 2015)

Fourth week........11/29/15


----------



## tebigcountry (Dec 1, 2015)

Fourth week 11/29/15


----------



## tebigcountry (Dec 1, 2015)

Fourth week.......11/29/15


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 1, 2015)

And the most important thing is WE didn't tear anything up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      Gary don't count.


----------



## tebigcountry (Dec 1, 2015)

The good lord blessed us with a great first split...other than a couple of mechanical break downs with my mud boat....it was a successful and safe first split....now I guess I will make some minor modifications and perform maintenance on hunting equipment and twiddle my thumbs till December 19...... I hope all you guys had success and enjoyed Gods creations as much as we did.....we are truly blessed!!


----------



## tebigcountry (Dec 1, 2015)

tebigcountry said:


> The good lord blessed us with a great first split...other than a couple of mechanical break downs with my mud boat....it was a successful and safe first split....now I guess I will make some minor modifications and perform maintenance on hunting equipment and twiddle my thumbs till December 19...... I hope all you guys had success and enjoyed Gods creations as much as we did.....we are truly blessed!!



A happy face.


----------



## tebigcountry (Dec 1, 2015)

tebigcountry said:


> A happy face.



We all wore out!!


----------



## cr00241 (Dec 1, 2015)

Looks like a great time, nice pictures!


----------



## tebigcountry (Dec 1, 2015)

Gaducker said:


> And the most important thing is WE didn't tear anything up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      Gary don't count.



True dat......when we do what we do where we do it....and equipment does not fail and nobody gets hurt......killing birds is just a bonus.....

Yah.....Gary ragged me a little too much.....daddy always said.....the sun don't shine up the same dogs butt every day!!!!!!


----------



## TireKicker (Dec 1, 2015)

I get too nervous taking a 18' boat and surface drive down the river lol
Nice hunts!


----------



## tebigcountry (Dec 1, 2015)

TireKicker said:


> I get too nervous taking a 18' boat and surface drive down the river lol
> Nice hunts!



True dat....that's where the 24 foot bay boat with the mud boat in tow comes into play.....Mississippi River ain't nothing to play around with.....the second you don't respect it that's when it bites you in the hind quarter.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 1, 2015)

TireKicker said:


> I get too nervous taking a 18' boat and surface drive down the river lol
> Nice hunts!



Thanksgiving day the wind switched up out of the SE at 20-25 and we had to cross that stuff to go eat thanksgiving dinner and I can tell yall I was thankfull to be eating that food.  

There were 5-6 ft rollers every 15 ft and we had to run it at a diagonal to get where we were going.  I was SCARED fo sho.  I think next time I get caught out like that I will just overnight it somewhere out of the wind.  And the entire time we were crossing I was thinking why did I remove all that foam!!!!!


----------



## creekrocket (Dec 2, 2015)

And then there's the fog.....


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 2, 2015)

creekrocket said:


> And then there's the fog.....



I got a garmin HDR 18 for that after gettin all but shut out a few days last year.


----------



## tebigcountry (Dec 2, 2015)

A man has got to know his limitations.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 4, 2015)

tebigcountry said:


> A man has got to know his limitations.



And my limitation is >6 ft.  If I cant get on top of it and run wide open Its to big. Im not worried about getting wet from spray but you gota draw the line at the bilge not keeping up with the water coming in the boat!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tebigcountry (Dec 4, 2015)

Gaducker said:


> And my limitation is >6 ft.  If I cant get on top of it and run wide open Its to big. Im not worried about getting wet from spray but you gota draw the line at the bilge not keeping up with the water coming in the boat!!!!!!!!!!



I agree 100% ain't no duck worth that kinda risk.....live to kill em another day.


----------

